# Josh Adkins: 1000 brilliant posts



## elroy

*شو بدي أقول؟ وين بدي أبدا؟ على إيش ولا على إيش بدي أشكرك؟*​ 
*على طيبة قلبك ولا على حسن نيتك ولا على صداقتك ولا على مساعدتك لكل إللي حولينك ولا على كل إللي بتسويه بالمنتدى؟*​ 
*!أي ناس محترمين ومأدبين وشاطرين زيك بدك تدور سنين وأيام عبيل ما تلقيهم*​ 
*.إللى بنكر إنك بتنور منتدى العربي بوجودك وشطارتك إللي بتوخد العقل بكون عم بغطي الشمس بمنخل*
*.في ناس إللي بركن عليهم زي إللي بركن على حيط مايلة، بس إنت العكس تمام*
*.في ناس لما بشرحوا إشي بتقدرش تقوللهم إلا "فسر الماء بعد الجهد بالماء" بس إنت أجوبتك ولا مرة من هالنوع*
*."واضح من إنجازاتك بدراسة العربي إنك تعبت كتير ودرست كتير، فعلى قول المثل "من طلب العلى سهر الليالي*​ 
*.من كل قلبي بتمنالك التوفيق والنجاح بالحياة. أنا دايما بفكر فيك وبحسب حالي محظوظ إنك صاحبي*
*.إن شاء الله تتبارك بكل شي بتعمله وتنحل كل مشكلة بحياتك *​ 
*ألف ألف مبروك على الألف مشاركة*
*إن شاء الله منها لقدام يا رب وعقبال الميت ألف*​


----------



## cherine

*طَب أنا ممكن أقول إيه بقى بعد الكلام الجامد أوي ده ؟؟؟*
* *​ 

*أولاً: أنا موافقة على كل كلمة قالها إلياس*
* *
*ثانيًا: أتمنى ما نكونش بنعقَّدك بشوية العامية بتوعنا دول ... اعتبرهم تمرين يا عم*
* *​ 
*ثالثًا: ودي مش أقل أهمية من أولاً ولا ثانيًا- أنا فعلاً مش حاقدر أعبَّر لك عن مقدار مَعَزِّتي ليك مش بس عشان إنت شاطر أوي، ولا غاوي علم أوي، لكن عشان إنت بجد إنسان رائع أوي أوي أوي*​ 
*ربنا يوفقَّك ...*
*أتمنى لك كل الخير والتوفيق*
*وألف مبروك يا سيدي على الألف مشاركة وعقبال العشر تلاف اللي جايين*​ 
*   *​


----------



## linguist786

أتمنى أن أستطيع أن أكتب مثل إلياس وشيرين, يعنى بالعربية الفصيحة! 
إن شاء الله سوف ترى تحسينات في عربيتي العام المقبل​ 
لالآن:
*તમને મુબારક બાદી*
 لكن ليست مثيرة اللغة الغجراتية ​ 
(Corrections very much appreciated)​


----------



## Heba

*ألف مبروك  *
*تقديري ليك و لاجتهادك أكبر من اللي ممكن يعبر عنه كلامي*
*شكرا لوجودك معانا و لمشاركاتك المميزة*​


----------



## Josh_

Thank you all.  I have enjoyed my time here and have enjoyed contributing and helping others, as well as learning from you all.  I feel that my knowledge has increases exponentially since I've been here.  I am very grateful.  Thank you all again. I look forward to our continued interaction.

Josh


----------



## Nunty

Bravo, Josh.


----------



## amikama

*Congratulations!*


----------



## Flaminius

*תדה לכל דעתיך!*


----------



## zooz

*ألف مبروك يا جوش
عقبال الألف والمليون

*​


----------



## Jana337

Josh, 

You never cease to amaze me. I wish I could at least read your Arabic posts. 

Jana


----------

